# Bsa (?) Mk V



## Peter_L (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi all,

New to this forum, so this is my first post...
I was offered a BSA MK V that was “ restored" and painted black with gold lining.
The parts on this bike look original MK V, but it has a steering lock. Any of you experts have seen this on a military bike ?
Picture is not the best quality. Sorry about that.




Regards,

Peter


----------



## johan willaert (Feb 28, 2016)

I have never seen a MkV with steering lock....

If you are looking for a MkV* in Belgium, a friend has just listed one for sale... Located in Gent..

http://www.2dehands.be/verzamelen/o...r-oorlog-marine/bsa-mk-v-fiets-279253581.html


----------



## Peter_L (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi Johan,

Thanks for your reply. Never seen it either, so that' s why I was wondering.
I a not looking for a MK  in particular The bike was offered to me because I own a '54 BSA Roadster bicycle and a BSA B40 motorcycle, so ... 
When did BSA stop fitting this kind of steering lock to their frames ?

Peter


----------

